# Access Port and Insurance



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, 

Anyone got an idea how much their insurance premium has increased since installing the AP and Y pipe?

Just curious.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Y-Pipe - hmm, good point, I've had mine fitted but haven't declard it....oops!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Admiral won't cover remaps at all, so I switched to Competition Car Insurance who managed to place it with Aviva.

Pretty good scheme, covers all my mods, premium's now £950 rather than the £670-odd Admiral quoted for renewal as part of multi-car (until I told them it had been modded).
They cover up to 5 UK track days too with only a £1500 excess, which is remarkable.

Well worth it IMO. Not worth saving a few quid to have invalid insurance should the worst happen... :nervous:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Yowza... that's ace. 

I used have Aviva track day insurance through Bickley Insurance Services; but when GT-Rs were first delivered the car was declined! (for me - good record though, no claims, several track days)

Now I have Richard Egger @£1150 with four UK track days only and £3K excess and no 3rd party - only car (mechanicals and bodywork).

CCI here I come on renewal!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Aerodramatics said:


> Yowza... that's ace.
> 
> I used have Aviva track day insurance through Bickley Insurance Services; but when GT-Rs were first delivered the car was declined! (for me - good record though, no claims, several track days)
> 
> ...


What do you mean no 3rd party? All road insurance has to at least cover 3rd party! Or do you mean it doesn't cover you 3rd party to drive other people's cars? I think the CCI policy has that exclusion.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> What do you mean no 3rd party? All road insurance has to at least cover 3rd party! Or do you mean it doesn't cover you 3rd party to drive other people's cars? I think the CCI policy has that exclusion.


Sorry, I meant on the track 3rd party damage is specifically excluded on the Richard Egger policy, whilst my old Aviva was simply fully comp. on track except for the raised track excess... as you, circa £1500 track excess cf. £400 on the road. The Richard Egger policy is quite tight, and also removes 3rd party cover to drive other cars on the road.

Yes, but no fear, 3rd party insurance all the time on the road & fully comp on my vehicle!

Hope that makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah, I fear the CCI policy also excludes 3rd party on track. Not surprising really, nor is the specific and complete exclusion of all Nordschleife cover.

Has anyone found a policy that does NOT specifically exclude Nordschleife? They'd get a lot of business (and probably go bust!)


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

German insurance covers it by law. So if you`ve got any german contacts you could look into it. Not found a UK company that covers the "Touristfaffen" days. I think you can get trackday cover for a proper organised event closed to the general public type thing.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

The Bickley policy was "on application" and was fully comp., unlimited # of track days a year (within reason I suspect) but was issued on a cover note per event with circa £90 fee - they only take the risk on a limited # of clients so as people leave spots arise.

The base insurance was competitive with non-trackday policies. Whereas with Richard Egger the cost is baked in whether you use them or not.

I believe the Bickley deal grew out of a long affiliation with the Porsche UK Club, but they do accept non-club cars occasionally, as noted.

Again, think it was limited to UK tracks only - but underwritten by the then Norwich Union.


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Admiral won't cover remaps at all, so I switched to Competition Car Insurance who managed to place it with Aviva.
> 
> Pretty good scheme, covers all my mods, premium's now £950 rather than the £670-odd Admiral quoted for renewal as part of multi-car (until I told them it had been modded).
> They cover up to 5 UK track days too with only a £1500 excess, which is remarkable.
> ...


Nice one, thanks David. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Admiral won't cover remaps at all,


Interesting - in my experience they will cover modified GTRs including "chipped" cars - so do they explicitly say they will not accepted remaps which is surely the same from a modification perspective as a chip/ecu change.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ARW said:


> Interesting - in my experience they will cover modified GTRs including "chipped" cars - so do they explicitly say they will not accepted remaps which is surely the same from a modification perspective as a chip/ecu change.


lol, they also told me they would allow an ecu upgrade but not a remap................ which I thought was absurd


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> lol, they also told me they would allow an ecu upgrade but not a remap................ which I thought was absurd


WTF? I was told they specifically refuse to cover any car that has had ECU tuning? How recently were your experiences? Mine was end of July at renewal time.

To be honest, I seriously doubt they would cover a 612hp GT-R anyway...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> WTF? I was told they specifically refuse to cover any car that has had ECU tuning? How recently were your experiences? Mine was end of July at renewal time.
> 
> To be honest, I seriously doubt they would cover a 612hp GT-R anyway...


within the last 6 months

they said if I replaced the ecu, then no problem, but remap would mean refusal of cover.

@rse and elbow spring to mind


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

15 months ago - added ecu upgrade & full exhaust to my initial insurance before even taking delivery of car...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well that's a Cobb out then...

But even if you fitted a Haltech or other piggy back device, my guess is they would then ask about all mods and power output.

Seems stupid to distinguish between a remap or replacing the ECU. Surely all that matters is how much the power has increased by?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Surely all that matters is how much the power has increased by?


exactly; I'd have no confidence in doing anything beyond an exhaust with Admiral

going to look at specialists come renewal as I fancy a tune

on street parking, east london postcode:nervous:


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

I spoke with the insurance company today and they confirmed that as long as I have informed them of the mod then it was covered at no extra cost! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

smikee said:


> I spoke with the insurance company today and they confirmed that as long as I have informed them of the mod then it was covered at no extra cost! :thumbsup:


Who are you insured with?


----------



## smikee (Nov 8, 2009)

Gatling said:


> Who are you insured with?


The broker is Chesham insurance, but I think it's Aviva.

Its a fleet company policy.


----------

